# P8Z68-V PRO V Maximus IV GENE-Z V Maximus IV Extreme



## sumonpathak (Aug 28, 2011)

well...guys...first let me make it clear THIS is NOT an WHAT TO BUY thread hence not posting in the buying help forum....
now to the point...
i "may" get an new mobo for my Intel setup..any one of the these three...
 P8Z68-V PRO
Maximus IV GENE-Z
Maximus IV Extreme


so which one should i get to justify my spending?
now......1..2...3...fight
NO GIGABYTE MOBO PLZ


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 28, 2011)

Maximus IV Extreme for its hard build quality.
If you lower your budget then P8Z68 V PRO is a good option.


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 29, 2011)

*Maximus IV Extreme* is a P67 board. IMO you should look for Z68 boards.
*Maximus IV GENE-Z* is a very good board if you are a heavy OCer.
*P8Z68-V PRO* will provide you a total overall solution as it has inbuilt Wifi and many display ports unlike Maximus IV GENE-Z. Also it has 3*PCIe slots where as the Maximus IV GENE-Z has only 2 PCIe slots.

If you are talking about *Asus Maximus IV Extreme-Z* then its quite good.


----------



## MatchBoxx (Aug 29, 2011)

V-Pro on a low budget.
Maximus IV Extreme-Z on a heavy budget!


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 29, 2011)

^^ He didn't mention anything about his budget.  That's the problem.


----------



## sumonpathak (Aug 29, 2011)

^^^budget is not the problem
whatever i buy the spending has to be justified...that's all


----------



## MatchBoxx (Aug 29, 2011)

^^^
ASUS Maximus IV Extreme-Z \m/
Deal closed!! 

btw, its an E-ATX board, and didn't you purchase a Crosshair V, some days ago??


----------



## sumonpathak (Aug 30, 2011)

E-atx? there goes my hafx...
EDIT: seems like i have no probs
and yes i did purchase an ch V formula...


----------



## Tenida (Aug 30, 2011)

IF budget  is no problem thengofor *ASUS MAXIMUS EXTREME Z* (z68)

*LooOOOK at the pics below*


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/BmTe7.jpg
*i.imgur.com/02mex.jpg
*i.imgur.com/gqd4W.jpg
*i.imgur.com/HqPkG.jpg
*i.imgur.com/fmSJi.jpg
*i.imgur.com/oOwWL.png
*i.imgur.com/9460m.png
*i.imgur.com/sC99u.png
*i.imgur.com/zj4Il.png
*i.imgur.com/wzKAL.png
*i.imgur.com/xLnl3.png
*i.imgur.com/IB8mV.png



*Asus Maximus IV Extreme Z *@25.4K


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 30, 2011)

Tenida said:


> IF budget  is no problem then wait for ASUS MAXIMUS EXTREME Z (z68) to arrive in Indian market.



I thought that Asus already released maximus extreme z in Indian retail market. was wrong


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 30, 2011)

Its available in India. SMC has ExtremeIV-Z in stock.
I have already given the link above.


----------



## Tenida (Aug 30, 2011)

That's very good news buddy.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 30, 2011)

i7-2600K at 5.38GHz!!!!! I would say only 2 words, 'holy ^%&*^#'.


----------



## sumonpathak (Aug 30, 2011)

slight change of plans
goin with the big brother of vpro...the delux


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 30, 2011)

sumonpathak said:


> slight change of plans
> goin with the big brother of vpro...the delux



Oh, than, anyway, congrats.  But still, Z 8 V-DELUXE is no match for ExtremeIV-Z.


----------



## sumonpathak (Aug 30, 2011)

yeah...the power phase is no match....but i have a history of benching semi high ends...need to cuut down as i need another PSU...


----------



## pegasus (Aug 30, 2011)

Purpose?

I am getting a Maximus IV Gene-Z for regular home use at stock speeds + occasional OCing on air.


----------



## sumonpathak (Aug 30, 2011)

maxxing my chip


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 31, 2011)

pegasus said:


> Purpose?
> 
> I am getting a Maximus IV Gene-Z for regular home use at stock speeds + occasional OCing on air.



Don't you think that will be wastage of maximus iv gene-z's power?



sumonpathak said:


> maxxing my chip



cool.. 

So, which PSU are you opting for?


----------



## sumonpathak (Aug 31, 2011)

^^^^thinking bout gettin ax 1200W...or a 950....


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 31, 2011)

^^ Then this is going to be a monster setup! :w00t:


----------



## sumonpathak (Aug 31, 2011)

yep and 2x 1200W...am ready for any competition


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 31, 2011)

^^ Go for some benchmarking or overclocking or gaming competition. 
P.S. Sadly there is no benchmarking/overclocking competition generally  happen in our city.


----------



## sumonpathak (Aug 31, 2011)

^^^i do go for those
check out my profiles in [e]
these forum has no interest in benchmarking


----------



## saswat23 (Sep 1, 2011)

So you are benchmarker..
nice..


----------

